# TRP Spyre brakes



## Arjimlad (24 Jul 2018)

Post-mount TRP Spyre brakes will be the next upgrade for my Giant Revolt ... anything out there ?


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2018)

Merlin do for £45 each


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Jul 2018)

Thank you @vickster ... just wondered if there's a used set out there


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Thank you @vickster ... just wondered if there's a used set out there


Ebay? I'd be surprised if many and they're not too much new

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TRP-Spyr....m570.l2632.R2.TR7.TRC1.A0.H0.Xtrp+spyre.TRS0

I've got some BB5 you can have for a tenner (replaced by Spyres from Merlin )


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Jul 2018)

I could order a set from Taiwan but wary of counterfeiting. Some in Ireland apparently. Just wondering if anyone's upgraded to hydraulic and might have a set to sell.


----------



## chriscross1966 (7 Aug 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> I could order a set from Taiwan but wary of counterfeiting. Some in Ireland apparently. Just wondering if anyone's upgraded to hydraulic and might have a set to sell.


I bought a set from Taiwan a couple of months ago, if they're fake then they've done a heck of a job, they're identical to the UK sourced one I bought two years ago baring they've slightly changed the colour scheme in that time...


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Aug 2018)

Thank you @chriscross1966 , I'll give those a whirl


----------

